# Summer pruning



## wlgblg (Jun 13, 2017)

I have some Marquette vines and they seem to have a lot of vine growth. so was wondering if it is alright to cut some of the long low hangers out of the way at this time of year


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2017)

You haven't given enough information yet to give you a proper answer. How old are they and what type of training system are you using? When did you have budbreak?


----------



## wlgblg (Jun 14, 2017)

they are 5 6 year old . i have a 2 wire training sys. bud break was about 6 to 8 weeks ago


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2017)

Being that old, you may definitely get rid of shoots that are in the way.


----------



## wlgblg (Jun 20, 2017)

sorry it took so long to thank you for your reply as i was out if town . so thank you for the info


----------

